
AI is using euphemism to change peoples attitude - BrandiATMuhkuh
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11954898
======
sharemywin
imagine when AI can take on any character it wishes.

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/12/15957844/ai-fake-video-
au...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/12/15957844/ai-fake-video-audio-speech-
obama)

or just the traits of influential people:

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/30/16569402/ai-generate-
fak...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/30/16569402/ai-generate-fake-faces-
celebs-nvidia-gan)

